# Can anyone identify this engine?



## jolijar (Oct 31, 2012)

Can anyone identify this engine?  I think I might make it my next project after I finish my Elmer's #9


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 31, 2012)

That would be a Liney rv-1. kits and plans available at the following link.



http://www.lineymachine.com/lineyrv1kit-p-2695.html?osCsid=df1711b4a444c2df252d0dd2684d6802
Tin


----------

